# Black Variegated x Fawn Variegated



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa, the little one at the bottom is pretty teeny. As a beginner, don't mind me, but are the two at the bottom likely to survive?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If they showed up in my lines, I'd be baffled, but I see this is a vari x vari crossing. They are not likely to make it, no. Black-eyed whites in vari litters are either s/s varis, and be just fine, or W/W varis, who will not be fine. W/W vari runts tend to die by 2 weeks or so, and only very rarely make it to weaning. I don't keep varis, but those two look like the photos I've seen elsewhere. The W/W runts are anemic, so tend to look washed out, and don't really pink up the way other pinkies do.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Seafolly said:


> Whoa, the little one at the bottom is pretty teeny. As a beginner, don't mind me, but are the two at the bottom likely to survive?


no but i have had some that do


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

So the two little pale ones did indeed pass? Or did you cull them? The others are cute. I love the varigated. I can't wait to see real fur come in!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

:OOO nice!!!!!


----------

